# Best Buy Work?



## Ascendancy (Jul 19, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a part-time job at Best Buy, but I don't know what the credentials are to work there. I am 16 and I am very proficient with Web Design and not too bad with computers, but I wouldn't say I am a whiz-kid in any case. Anybody have any idea of how hard it is to get a job at Best Buy, what knowledge you must have, etc?


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Best buy here where i live literally hired anyone that applied for 2 years for a basic job. If you wanted to be on teh geek squad they had a proficiency test to take and you had to know certain things but for a basic job they would hire anyone when they were hiring.


----------



## Ascendancy (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you know if there was a certain age limit(like you had to be over 18 or something like that)?


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

16 here


----------



## Ascendancy (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice, thanks for the help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You can get certified throught them I'm pretty sure, all you have to do is stay awake through the films


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

I tried to apply there. Went in for 2 interviews and they didn't hire me! Then I see stoner kids form my high school working there, and I thought to myslef "what the hell man!!"


----------

